# Hello, New to Site



## minnieb (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi,  I’m Minnie,

Would just to introduce myself.

DH and me have come to be IP’s, after 9 years of ttc, I gave birth to a beautiful and healthy daughter.  Unfortunately, due to a very traumatic labour and birth, the hospital performed a part hysterectomy (I still my ovaries).  Therefore, we are hoping to complete our family through host/gestational surrogacy.

We are just starting our journey and hope to able to get to know you all.


Minnie


----------



## frily (Aug 31, 2010)

good luck. We are also just starting to find out about host/gestational surrogacy.


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

All the best through your journey into Surrogacy I hope you do not wait to long to find a Surrogate Angel x


----------



## melapee29 (Apr 19, 2011)

Good luck with your search for a surro to help you complete your family.
Are you with any organization yet that can help you with your search?
I'm a surrogate with cots and hoping to do a FET in june/july for my couple and fingers crossed we get a BFP.
Look forward to hearing how you get on
mel    xx


----------



## mumtomadkids (Mar 29, 2011)

good luck with things im a surrogate and just had transfer in russia on saturday my test day is 17th may xxxx


----------

